# Im in love



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I got my Z7 out of lay away last night. Took her home and busted 2 nocks off in three shots and shes not even sighted in yet. I got to get new arrows today. I cant wait to see how she does at 50 yards.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, yer gonna love it but .....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pics will be on the way soon


----------



## TimP (Jun 12, 2010)

Glad to here, I'm sorry but when I went and bought my new Reezen last winter I tried the Z7 and I compared them both and I went with the Reezen just because in my review it seemed like the Z7 had a much harder let-off than the Reezen had.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I shot every bow Mathews makes last Janurary.The Dr2, reezen and Z7 Made the top 3.I just kept being drawn back to the Z7,it just seemed to fit.I absolutely hated the Monster.


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

Got my Z7 yesterday also. Got to agree----sweet shooter!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

TimP said:


> Glad to here, I'm sorry but when I went and bought my new Reezen last winter I tried the Z7 and I compared them both and I went with the Reezen just because in my review it seemed like the Z7 had a much harder let-off than the Reezen had.


Why be sorry? Get the bow that fits YOU. 

A bunch of us happen to love our Z7's.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 11, 2010)

I shot one at Archery World in Caro, Great Bow !


----------

